# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Zapalenie spojówek przyczyny

## ADA__

Witam

Piszę w imieniu mojej siostry, ponieważ dwa dni temu dostała zapalenia spojówek i chciałabym dowiedziec się co mogło byc przyczyną tego zapalenia??? Ile trwa leczenie takiego zapalenia spojówek? I czy można temu jakoś zapobiec? Dodam, ze już drugi raz się powtorzyła ta sytuacja, tak nagle dostała tego zapalenia.
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.,.

Ada

----------


## Hanna

Przyczyną takiego zapalenia spojówek mogą być bakterie, alergie lub jakiś wirus.
A może byłaś ostatnio na basenie? Pytam sie bo zapalenie spojówek może być przenoszone drogą płciową (np. wirus opryszczki) i można się tego nabawić także na basenie.
Leczenie zapalenia spojówek może trwać nawet pół roku i konieczna jest wizyta u okulisty.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## as123456

Witam serdecznie,
15 października okulista zdiagnozowal u mnie ostre zapalenie spojówek, czego przyczyną wedlug niego byla infekcja gardla oraz katar. Dostalam antybiotyk w kroplach ( dermamytrex ) na 10 dni. W miedzy czasie zapalenie "przeszlo" mi tez na drugie oko, ale po tych 10 dniach oczy wygladaja rzeczywiscie lepiej, tzn. brak jest juz duzego obrzeku, a oczy nie sa juz tak straszliwie czerwone, jednakże do dziś (29październik) mam potworny swiatlowstret, a oczy sa nadal zaczerwienione i troche ropieja w nocy. Zastanawiam się czy to jest normalne, i jak moge zlagodzic te objawy a takze jak dlugo moje oczy beda dochodzic do normalnego stanu. Na dodatek wszystkiego najwyrazniej zarazilam swojego faceta, ciekawa wiec jestem jak dlugo moge zarazac innych, czy bylo to mozliwe tylko w poczatkowym stadium? 
 Dodam ze pierwszy raz mam zapalenie spojowek, do tej pory nigdy nie mialam problemow z oczami. Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz, gdyz jestem bardzo zaniepokojona cala ta sytuacja.

----------

